# I accidently gave our dogs their heartworm pills too early



## Snuggles (May 1, 2008)

I accidently gave our dogs their heartworm pills too early. I didn't look at the calendar right and gave it to them tonight. Then when I was putting the sticker up for next month, I realized that they weren't due until October 4th. Do you think this will hurt them? Too late to call the vet.


----------



## Lynnj (Sep 23, 2009)

I don't think it will harm them.
But you should definitely call your vet tomorrow morning and ask just in case.


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

IMO, no, it doesn't matter.

We give Ivermectin in MUCH higher doses on a weekly basis to dogs with mange, and they have no ill effects.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

Don't sweat it. No biggie


----------



## Snuggles (May 1, 2008)

Well so far they are all right.


----------



## Bandits_mom (Sep 15, 2009)

Usually giving the heartworm pill early is okay....but needs to be watched....but giving it to them later is what is bad...it leaves them unprotected if given later than when they should get it. I would call and ask the vet...you may have to start giving them the pills on the date that you just gave it to them vs the oct. 4th date.


----------



## Snuggles (May 1, 2008)

I just called the vet and they said the dogs should be fine. Thanks for the replies.


----------

